# New '04 Siena For Me!



## Trvlngnrs (Oct 10, 2005)

I just bought a, '04 Siena from a Las Vegas bikeshop. It was a leftover.

I paid $2,400. It has Ultegra components and Rolf Prima Vigor wheels. It came with the Mavic Cosmos and weighed in at 19.0 lbs with the cheap $4.00 water bottle cage and pedals (Don't remember the name, but they are round, the size of a silver dollar).

I upgraded to the Rolf's, as they gave me credit for the Mavics. With the switch, the weight is 18.2 lbs, ready to roll. Price was $2,000 with the Mavics.

I'm heading to Zion National Park today, for a 3 day break in.

Is there anything I need to be aware of with a new bike? I understand the chain needs to be re-lubed to get the shipping "lube" off.

Steve
St. George, UT


----------

